# Reducing fear of birth in U.S. culture - Inspiring TED Talk by Ina May Gaskin



## Monica S (Oct 31, 2012)

Tips and tricks from Ina May Gaskin on how to be less afraid of birth: from understanding the process, learning not be scared of it, getting a doula, incorporating humor and affection, and so on. Listen to this inspiring Ted Talk:


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Bumping up your post. Thanks for sharing


----------

